# Calvin's sermons on Job



## goodnews (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm planning on preaching a summer series on Job. I've got a couple hundred dollars left in my book allowance and wanted to get some resources. I've heard that Calvin's sermons on the book are outstanding. I found the copy published by Banner of Truth (a facsimile) that looks like it has all of Calvin's sermon on the book. I also found another publication, from Solid Ground Christian Books, that looks like a newer translation, but doesn't have all the sermons, and is cheaper.

I'd love some wisdom here from anyone who has experience with these hard to find sermons. Thanks.


----------



## ADKing (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been preaching on Job for 3 years now and have been using the facsimilie edition of Calvin's sermons every week. They are superb. However, if you are willing to pay the price, the best resource bar none is Joseph Caryl. You may not be able to read all 12 volumes in a summer series, but you will always find help, even in the most difficult parts of the book. It is something you will be able to use many times in the future too Practical Observations on Job, 12 vols. - Reformation Heritage Books. 

A necessary companion is Durham's Lectures on Job. It has a few pages summarizing the main point of each chapter with a few practical observations. Caryl and Durham are definitely the winning pair.

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

Check out some of Caryl here to whet your appetite Joseph Caryl


----------



## goodnews (Apr 28, 2012)

Adam - Thank you very much. I wasn't aware of the Caryl resource. It looks like everything you'd need on the subject. Looks like I have a decision to make. 

I've heard the facsimile copy of Calvin can be difficult to read. What have you found?


----------



## Wayne (Apr 28, 2012)

Sit down with any facsimile copy of an old black letter work and within a chapter or so you'll be reading along like it was regular stuff.

Just takes a bit of exposure and mental adaptation.


----------



## JM (Apr 28, 2012)

...I don't know if this is helpful or not.
Joseph Caryl


----------



## ADKing (Apr 28, 2012)

goodnews said:


> Adam - Thank you very much. I wasn't aware of the Caryl resource. It looks like everything you'd need on the subject. Looks like I have a decision to make.
> 
> I've heard the facsimile copy of Calvin can be difficult to read. What have you found?



I read Reformed/Puritan facsimilies all the time so I am quite used to it. It depends upon how accustomed you are. Though overall, I agree with Wayne. While it might be a little slower initially, you'll catch on before long. FYI Caryl is a facsimlie too. But in his work it is broken up by italics and spaces whereas Calvin's sermons have fewer paragraph breaks and are double column. They are just different resources. Calvin's sermons are not a commentary like Caryl but they are certainly useful for considering sermonic issues.


----------



## goodnews (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the insights.


----------

